# NANJING | Public Transport



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

*Nanjing Metro:NEW PIX*

*'Official startup' Sept.2005*


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

The signage is straight out of Hong Kong MTR. And when did Nanjing host the Olympics?


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)

Line 1


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

superchan7 said:


> The signage is straight out of Hong Kong MTR. And when did Nanjing host the Olympics?



:bash: oh god.

Hong Kong has a station called Olympic does it mean it hosted the Olympics?
Olympic Stadiums in China refers to the size and the standard nothing more.
Guangzhou has a olympic stadium too, but then its not for the Olympics.


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

superchan7 said:


> The signage is straight out of Hong Kong MTR. And when did Nanjing host the Olympics?


Most China Metro now resemble HK metro! because HK's labelling is modernised and have good reputation.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

HK's Olympic station does not point to a certain facility used to host Olympic Games events, while Nanjing's "Olympic Stadium" surely sounds otherwise.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*Nanjing subway*

just built, under test run now


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Beautiful! Do you have a route map?


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Interesting, but can we have some original idea here? Every new subway in China is like the MTR.


----------



## Tonka Truck (Jan 26, 2005)

Very nice! Do you have pictures of the front of the train? How about the stations? What type of rolling stock is that?


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

roadmap


----------



## en (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks so nice, so high-end


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

who made the train?


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

Just a copy of Hong Kong's MTR.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Handsome said:


> who made the train?



Alstom


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks nice, everything's so shiny, but I don't like the cheap-looking seats inside. What's the population of the city? And why do they have an Olympic Station?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Very nice stations and modern trains! Really like it!kay:


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Zhangfuyuan's columns look like Shenzhen's Zhuzilin Station columns.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

WOW!
:eek2:

Very beautyful...


----------



## aznichiro115 (Jul 10, 2004)

ailiton said:


> Just a copy of Hong Kong's MTR.


like the 5th one too!


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

Why didn't install platform screen doors.


----------



## hktreasure (Nov 19, 2003)

when I saw the first pic, I thought it is MTR Tung Chung Line.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

One thing China's subways were quick to adopt is the generous use of large LCD screens to display information and advertisements (HK MTR has none at all in any station or train). Platform screens are very expensive to make and install; even very developed countries are unwilling to invest in them.

HK is the world's first city to install screens in old stations built without them. The MTR paid HK$2 billion (well over 200 million US dollars) to do that.

The trains look really nice.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

I know platform screen doors are much more expensive to install and maintain than plasma displays/lcds but isn't it interesting to note that the Nanjing subway authorities given a choice between the two, decided to install plasma displays (considered a luxury for those who have nothing else better to do with their money) rather than the psds (pretty much standard in most new metro systems).

Going by the pictures, there are about 6 displays per platform times 2 platforms times 16 stations, that equates to about 192 displays at least. Thats even more Singapore's North East Line count of 128 displays at its platforms in its 16 stations. Isn't that excessive?

Otherwise Alstom really designs great trains. Better interior and exterior designs, more pleasing to the eye and sleeker. That touch of blue is cool too.

But it sucks that every metro in China is starting to look like HK's MTR, not because HK's MTR suck or anything, its just that they do a bad job is copying the MTR style over to the mainland....no offence....


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Little bit simmilar to Warsaw's Alstom Metropolis trains.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Petr said:


> Little bit simmilar to Warsaw's Alstom Metropolis trains.


Yeah the right angled window edges and the curved and sleek handlebars. Also found on the Alstom Metropolis trains in Singapore. This Alstom look goes well with any metro system anywhere......


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

ignoramus said:


> Yeah the right angled window edges and the curved and sleek handlebars. Also found on the Alstom Metropolis trains in Singapore. This Alstom look goes well with any metro system anywhere......


To be honest we had problems with the wheels, which were made of poor materials and the doors were broken too often because of defective software. Generally Warsaw metro fans have mixed feelings about this trains.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Petr said:


> To be honest we had problems with the wheels, which were made of poor matherials and the doors were broken to often because of defective software. Generally Warsaw metro fans have mixed feelings about this trains.


No such problems here...generally operations have been smooth other than the occasional signalling/brake/power etc all sorts of reasons breakdowns...all minor...

We have had major problems with our Bombardier trains though...those damned CX-100 light rail train cars.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

China probably likes to adopt the MTR signage and looks to correspond to the central government's nationalised policy of everything the same for all its citizens. If the size and distance of the doors, gap bw train and platform, length and all other dimensions is the same as the urban stock of the MTR, I'd killmyself laughing!

It has it's advantages but it certainly is a tad boring with the consistent looks.


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yea, I would want to see something more original than some replica of the MTR.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Then there's still quite a disparity. Shenzhen and Guangzhou get screen doors. From pictures it also looks like Guangzhou line 1 is retrofitting screens like HK did.


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you have any photos?


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

sfgadv02 said:


> Yea, I would want to see something more original than some replica of the MTR.


If it works, it works! Its mass transit, a tool of the general population, not an art gallery.

Another shiny new chinese subway. Dam, I may not like chinese architecture, but I sure like whats going on underground.


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe they could design something new using those things? They could changed things up a bit instead of using the same signs.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

http://nj-dt.com/


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

superchan7 said:


> One thing China's subways were quick to adopt is the generous use of large LCD screens to display information and advertisements (HK MTR has none at all in any station or train). Platform screens are very expensive to make and install; even very developed countries are unwilling to invest in them.
> 
> HK is the world's first city to install screens in old stations built without them. The MTR paid HK$2 billion (well over 200 million US dollars) to do that.
> 
> The trains look really nice.



Hong Kong does not use LCD, they use Plasma at the stations nowadays.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Nanjing's subway stations give the feeling that they aren't grand or big. Maybe its because they don't really have a sense of open space. Personally, I think Nanjing should have copied Shanghai or Beijing's subway system.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The token


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

A lot of the platform signage looks _very_ similar to the platform signage on the Shanghai metro. I think the new Shanghai Metro trains look much nicer than the ones seen in these pictures from Nanjing.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Most chinese metros signage look like MTR of Hong Kong...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

so what?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

General Huo said:


>


Yes, Hong Kong's MTR has done a lot of consultancy work for mainland cities such as Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Shanghai, and Beijing. In fact, Guangzhou subway's calligraphy styles at the platform and exit panels are carbon copies of the Hong Kong design.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

The subway seems to be the using the same train as the number 3 line in Shanghai......:yes:


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Falubaz said:


> so what?


So...because it means they can't come up with an original design and that Hong Kong is superior to China any day.  

No, but China has come a long way! Good on you!


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

nice photo


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

its really similar to the tung chung line in hkg ... 
was mtrc the consultant for the subway in nanjing?
but no matter what ... we should celebrate to 
have another city in china with a modern subway line ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Yes, MTR did some consultancy work for Nanjing's subway. It's listed on the MTR website. I'm not sure of the details though.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

InitialD18 said:


> its really similar to the tung chung line in hkg ...
> was mtrc the consultant for the subway in nanjing?
> but no matter what ... we should celebrate to
> have another city in china with a modern subway line ...


isnt that wot i said? lol "good on you" is like an australian way of saying it...


----------



## napkcirtap (Aug 14, 2005)

wouldn't the names of the stations look better had it been written in traditional chinese


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Mate, I don't think you should have said that, I doubt mainland China would appreciate using the traditional script...


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

*Nanjing Metro and the New Nanjing Railway Station*

1,starting at the Gulou Station
plum blossom is the city flower of Nanjing,as well as the National flower of China.









2,









3,Extrance 2









4,inside floor -1









5,


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

6,Auto Ticket Machine









7,









8,









9,Guide MAP









10,


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

11,Clock









12,Exit 1









13,Exit 2









14,to the platform floor









15,









15,


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

16,









17,









18,









19,









20,LCD


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

21,









22,Alstom is coming









23,









24,









25,the logo


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

26,the driver









27,









28,arriving at Nanjing Railway Station









29,some exits are not available because the railway station is being constructed.









30,But all will be finished at the end of August


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

31,exit 1









32,lift for physical disabled people









33,to the Waiting Hall









34,looks life an airport









35,high way straight to the waiting hall


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

36,one corner









37,view from the station









38,









39,lift 









40,Ticket Service Hall


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

41,









42,Bamboo









43,DF-11









44,wow!









45,i like it


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

46,hey girl!









47,









48,


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

Some more pics for Louis Lee








































































































































End


----------



## deli (Dec 12, 2004)

nice collection, Thanx!!!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Spectacular. I can´t wait to visit China.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Those subway stations look just like the ones in Hong Kong.


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

*NANJING | Metro*

The mileage of the metro will reach 84 kilometers in 2010.

*LINE 1: 21.72 km，2001~2005*
LINE 2: 37.81 km，2006~2010 Under construction 
LINE 7: 24.47 km，2006~2010 Under construction


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

*LINE 2.......*


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

The Metro vehicles of LINE 2

ALSTOM


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

*South extension of LINE 1*


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

nice... i like it


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome. Will the system connect to the main train station?


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

^^ The third station from the north on Line One is for the Nanjing Rail Station. The fifth station from the north on Line Seven (the enlarged circle) is for the Nanjing South Rail station, which will serve HSR trains.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Oooo nice, seems like they are changing the style of the subway station. Normally Chinese metro stations aren't open up like that.


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

zergcerebrates said:


> Oooo nice, seems like they are changing the style of the subway station. Normally Chinese metro stations aren't open up like that.


Yes,u r right

I think they copied the station in Taipei...:lol:


----------



## diddy (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks jeans for the pictuers! Awesome! Keep 'em coming if you have more 
The first pictures from xinjiekou? looks like deji plaza


----------



## Chevin (Apr 9, 2006)

^^^ Nice!!


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Are all the rolling stock by Alstom?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

JEANS-JEANS said:


> Yes,u r right
> 
> I think they copied the station in Taipei...:lol:




Well I wouldn't say copied since many countries in Europe use this kinda style.


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

siamu maharaj said:


> Are all the rolling stock by Alstom?



YES


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Great pics!


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

LINE 2。。。。。


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

LINE2。。。。。。。


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

LINE2。。。


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## diddy (Oct 28, 2007)

jeans do you know if the construction of line 2 around xinjiekou is finihshed - seen from the street surface?


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Good development!


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

diddy said:


> jeans do you know if the construction of line 2 around xinjiekou is finihshed - seen from the street surface?


no,it's not finished competely


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Long term plan: 14 lines and 433 kilometres :nuts:
http://baike.baidu.com/view/278466.htm

I wonder what will it look like on a map.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks like they will be using overhead wiring for line 2's power supply?


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

Alargule said:


> Looks like they will be using overhead wiring for line 2's power supply?


yes ，u r right^^


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

some pic of the Line 2

It will open in 5.28


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

*The elevated station of line 2*
































































the following pic were photo by makevanbasten


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## JEANS-JEANS (Feb 22, 2007)

Line 2


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Very impressive.

3 things I wondered about:


"scissors crossing", several posts back. Doesn't having crossovers both ways at the same point upset & delay traffic movements?
" ... real estate" as a destination. Is this a mistranslation of English?
all those clipped bushes in the middle of the freeway. Amazing
!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Yardmaster said:


> [*]" ... real estate" as a destination. Is this a mistranslation of English?


It's not a destination-- it's an ad for a company (called Jiaye Real Estate).


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ Prominently displayed! I hope I never look up at the destination board here and see "Coca Cola".


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

It is quite usual to see ads on the real-time info boards/screens in metros all over the world. I prefer LCD-screens though with a more clear separation of time/destination and the ad portion, like those Shanghai have.

I'm not sure if you by "here" mean Melbourne, but I'd say the least Melbourne train stations have to worry about is advertisement on the real-time information boards if they want to keep up a standard even remotely comparable to that of Nanjing's metro.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

staff said:


> It is quite usual to see ads on the real-time info boards/screens in metros all over the world. I prefer LCD-screens though with a more clear separation of time/destination and the ad portion, like those Shanghai have.
> 
> I'm not sure if you by "here" mean Melbourne, but I'd say the least Melbourne train stations have to worry about is advertisement on the real-time information boards if they want to keep up a standard even remotely comparable to that of Nanjing's metro.


I stand by what I said: "real time info boards/screens in metros" are for displaying information about when trains arrive, and where they are going, not for distractions about advertising real-estate. If that's common "all over the world", then you can keep it. I for one don't wan't it here.

Whether it's LCD or not is irrelevant: that's only a question of technology. I'll be alerting the community here to what you say is normal ...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Well, to each his own. kay:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ Platform info displays are to tell people where the next train or two is going to ... if what has been said on this thread is correct, I dare say it'll probably creep in here in my locale too. "To each his own" maybe; but I can assure you I won't be alone in resenting this. Maybe we'll end up with advertisements flashing on the emergency exit signs, or on the signs indicating the public toilets?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

I believe this map is pretty accurate regarding the location of aforementioned lines.

Large picture


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

hmmwv said:


> Money is not gonna run out anytime soon, there is the 2014 Youth Olympics so Nanjing Government at least has to rush Line 3 through.
> 
> Currently the lines under construction:
> Line 3 Phase 1
> ...


How about the line crossing Dashengguan Mega Bridge? Is it done?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

^^^ That would be Line 12, as you can see from the diagram above it's the light pink line parallel with the double blue CRH line crossing the Yangtze. Construction of the line hasn't started yet, they are still doing environmental impact study and relocating residence from future construction sites.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Lines 4 and 6 are described as "metropolitan express" lines, unlike "metro" lines including 1 and 3.

How different, technically, is line 6 from 1, and how incompatible is it therefore?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Line 4 in its phase 1 form is completely compatible with other metro lines and it's mostly under ground through the city. Similarly Line 6 is also compatible with the rest of the lines except it has more elevated sections after leaving the downtown area. Line 4 uses 6 A cars and Line 6 uses 6 B cars.

Line 4 has the possible connection to Yizheng and Yangzhou in the future and Line 6 is planned to connected to Gaochun so they are characterized as metropolitan express lines.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

I note that Line 1 connects Nanjing South Station with Nanjing Station, and Line 3 shall do the same on a different route.

But while Line 6 does connect Lukou Airport with Nanjing South, it does not continue to Nanjing Station. Reaching Nanjing Station requires connection at Nanjing South.

Shoudn´t sending Line 1 or Line 3 trains on Line 6 at Nanjing South give better connections between Nanjing Station and Lukou Airport?

Which shall be the faster way to reach an airport from Nanjing Station: trying to reach Lukou Airport with a connection at Nanjing South, or a direct train to Hongqiao Airport?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

hmmwv said:


> ^^^ That would be Line 12, as you can see from the diagram above it's the light pink line parallel with the double blue CRH line crossing the Yangtze. Construction of the line hasn't started yet, they are still doing environmental impact study and relocating residence from future construction sites.


Thanks. I was trying to find Dashengguan Bridge on my last Beijing-Shanghai HSR trip. But I missed it back and forth. Maybe it took the HSR train too short time to pass it so I didn't even notice.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

chornedsnorkack said:


> I note that Line 1 connects Nanjing South Station with Nanjing Station, and Line 3 shall do the same on a different route.
> 
> But while Line 6 does connect Lukou Airport with Nanjing South, it does not continue to Nanjing Station. Reaching Nanjing Station requires connection at Nanjing South.
> 
> ...


No the airport line is still after all an express line, if you look at the Line 6 set up it has very few stations compare to Line 1, the best course of action for people want to travel from the airport to Nanjing Station is ride Line 6 to Palace of Ming station and get a taxi through the under water tunnel below Xuanwu Lake. It'll probably be twice as quick compare with riding through Line 1. Also Lukou Airport is still pretty small and mainly for Nanjing locals, so the travel demand to Nanjing Station is low, even for the occasional Jiangsu and Anhui travels they'll most like go through Nanjing South.



big-dog said:


> Thanks. I was trying to find Dashengguan Bridge on my last Beijing-Shanghai HSR trip. But I missed it back and forth. Maybe it took the HSR train too short time to pass it so I didn't even notice.


Dashengguan Bridge allows Beijing-Shanghai trains to pass through at full speed so at 300km/h it only takes around 25 seconds to pass.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is probably a better illustration of what's operational (solid color) and what's under construction (semi transparent).


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Tunneling started on Nanjing Metro Line 10 crossing the Yangtze River. The TBM will travel 8m per day and finish the 2800m under water section in about a year.

http://roll.sohu.com/20120422/n341252448.shtml


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

I observe that the extension of Line 6 beyond Nanjing South is not under construction and not open soon.

Therefore there shall not be any direct connection from Lukou to anywhere in central Nanjing.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Correct, the Line 6 phase one will terminate at Nanjing South.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

The next station on Shanghai-Beijing High Speed Railway from Nanjing South towards Beijing is commonly said to be Chuzhou.

Yet the map clearly shows a "Jiangpu Station" on the railway on the west bank of Yangtze.

Who stop at Jiangpu Station?


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Any new updates for the Nanjing Metro?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

chornedsnorkack said:


> The next station on Shanghai-Beijing High Speed Railway from Nanjing South towards Beijing is commonly said to be Chuzhou.
> 
> Yet the map clearly shows a "Jiangpu Station" on the railway on the west bank of Yangtze.
> 
> Who stop at Jiangpu Station?


Jiangpu Station is a stop on the Shanghai-Chengdu HSR, Shanghai-Beijing trains do not stop there.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

When shall Nanjing Metro Line 4 open to Xianlin high speed railway station?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

^^ Line 4 doesn't connect to Xianlin Station.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry - on closer examination Xianlin is indeed a big region.

Including Xianlin station (on HSR and Metro Line 8), Xianlin Centre (on Metro lines 2 and 8), Nanjing University Xianling Campus (on Metro line 2) and Xianlin East (on Metro lines 4 and 15).

Which HSR trains stop at Qixia Station? Nanjing-Shanghai, Nanjing-Yangzhou, or both?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Qixia station is a reserve station on Nanjing-Shanghai ICL, it currently has no service.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Nanjing Metro Line 3 rolling stock new design (smiling face) revealed by CSR Puzhen.









Line 10 color scheme also revealed.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

According to a preliminary report done by Nanjing Metro, up until 2012 the average daily ridership is 1.07 million, total ridership so far this year is close to 400 million. The daily ridership record was set on Sept 29th when it hit 1.54 million, of which over 1 million was contributed by Line 1. 

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2012-12-05/070225733501.shtml


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Nanjing City's 2013 goals regarding transportation infrastructure projects:

1. Finish Nanjing South Railway Station north square and underground connection hall, continue construction of south square.

2. Finish Nanjing Station north square project (dedicated to Nanjing-Shanghai ICL).

3. Finish Nanjing-Hangzhou PDL.

4. Accelerate construction of Nanjing-Anqing and Nanjing-Qidong Railway, as well as track improvement of Nanjing-Wuhu freight railway.

5. Continue construction of Metro Line 3, Line 10 Phase 1, Line 4 Phase 1. 

6. Continue construction of Nanjing-Gaochun, Nanjing-Hexian, Nanjing-Tianchang Intercity (Commuter) Phase 1.

7. Start construction of Nanjing-Gaochun (Lishui) Intercity (Commuter) Phase 2.

8. Build Metro/Transit Bus connection stations along Metro Line 3 and Line 10. Add 1000 new buses and add 20km of dedicated bus lanes.

http://www.njdpc.gov.cn/jryw/shehuiyufazhan/201302/t20130206_901175.html


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmwv said:


> 3. Finish Nanjing-Hangzhou PDL.


How many stations does that line have in Nanjing?

Liyang is in Changzhou, and Lishui is in Nanjing. Is Wawushan station in Nanjing or not?

What kind of infrastructure connects to the stations of Lishui, Jurong and Shangfang and is complete by the time of opening in June 2013?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Full 2015 system map.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Not very mind-boggling, actually... Nanjing needs much more lines.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

What is a PDL?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> What is a PDL?


Passenger Dedicated Line China's version of the Shinkansen, a line built to be used only by High Speed Passenger trains


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

Nanjing hasn't opened a new line or station since 2010. Why has its metro system expanded so slowly compared with Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, or even Chongqing?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm guessing those cities are much more regional centers than Nanjing is, so there is more of an impetus to work on their mass transit system?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Geography said:


> Nanjing hasn't opened a new line or station since 2010. Why has its metro system expanded so slowly compared with Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, or even Chongqing?


Nanjing Metro is expanding quite quickly but most of the lines opening in 2015 for the Youth Olympics. Nanjing opted to the open everything at once. So by 2015 the system will suddenly triple in size.



Silly_Walks said:


> I'm guessing those cities are much more regional centers than Nanjing is, so there is more of an impetus to work on their mass transit system?


partly the reason.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Geography said:


> Nanjing hasn't opened a new line or station since 2010. Why has its metro system expanded so slowly compared with Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, or even Chongqing?


The cities you named are all considered Tier 1 cities (well, Shenzhen is kind of one now), and Nanjing is a Tier 2 city so the level of investment are not on the same level. Having said that due to Youth Olympics Nanjing did get some project accelerated, by 2015 there will be over 300km of mass transit in operation, not exactly a small network.

Also Line 8 can start construction as early as 2015, contingent on the relocation of Nanjing-Wuhu Railway. Line 5 will start construction in 2016 after the relocation of PLAAF Dajiaochang. These two lines plus the East Extension of Line 10 will fill the void in southern Nanjing.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmwv said:


> The cities you named are all considered Tier 1 cities (well, Shenzhen is kind of one now), and Nanjing is a Tier 2 city so the level of investment are not on the same level. Having said that due to Youth Olympics Nanjing did get some project accelerated, by 2015 there will be over 300km of mass transit in operation, not exactly a small network.


Which lines are now on schedule to open for service by July 2014? The Olympics shall start on 16th of August.


hmmwv said:


> Also Line 8 can start construction as early as 2015, contingent on the relocation of Nanjing-Wuhu Railway.


What is to be done with the Nanjing-Wuhu railway?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> What is to be done with the Nanjing-Wuhu railway?


I too am curious.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

hmmwv said:


> The cities you named are all considered Tier 1 cities (well, Shenzhen is kind of one now), and Nanjing is a Tier 2 city so the level of investment are not on the same level.


I think it also has to due with city's sizes, China currently has 4 megacities and all those are tier 1 cities which are Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, and Shenzhen.

Nanjing with a population of 7-8 million isn't a megacity. Inland cities such as Chengdu, Chongqing and Wuhan are projected to become megacities in the future so infrastructure investment are more motivated there than in Nanjing which grows slower than those afformentioned cities.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Which lines are now on schedule to open for service by July 2014? The Olympics shall start on 16th of August.


Metro Line 3 and Line 10 should be in operation before the Youth Olympics, so is S1 Nanjing-Gaochun Intercity Rail. S8 Nanjing-Tianchang Intercity Rail is set to open before the game but realistically it probably won't start commercial operation until the end of next year.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

chornedsnorkack said:


> What is to be done with the Nanjing-Wuhu railway?





saiho said:


> I too am curious.


As we know, the current Nanjing-Wuhu Railway cuts through the south part of downtown Nanjing from Cangbomen, the 16.7km line is a huge hassle for the surrounding neighborhoods due to noise and frequent closure of the crossings. Starting in 2010 a plan has been put in motion to move this section of the railway out of the city so it's outside the ring road. A new dedicated freight pass through corridor is being constructed under the HSR Nanjing South right now, construction of the connecting line from Cangbomen to HSR Nanjing South will start in 2014 after the Nanjing-Anqing PDL is finished, and the current Nanjing-Wuhu passenger traffic shifted to that line. The current right of way of Nanjing-Wuhu will be used as the basis of Metro Line 8, which will have a combination of ground level and elevated tracks.

Current Nanjing-Wuhu Railway through Nanjing streets


































The black line on top is the old line, the straight doted line right above Nanjing South is the new line.









Here is a diagram of how the old line will be utilized as part of Metro Line 8


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> I think it also has to due with city's sizes, China currently has 4 megacities and all those are tier 1 cities which are Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, and Shenzhen.
> 
> Nanjing with a population of 7-8 million isn't a megacity. Inland cities such as Chengdu, Chongqing and Wuhan are projected to become megacities in the future so infrastructure investment are more motivated there than in Nanjing which grows slower than those afformentioned cities.


Absolutely, those cities are so much larger than Nanjing and justifiably need more rail transit mileage. Nanjing is kind of an odd ball for a major economic center, the rather good GDP growth (over 19% in 2012) didn't result in explosive growth of population, only about 2 million people were added since 1990. But the population's quality is the highest in the nation, as over 26% of people have post secondary education, and the number of college student per 10,000 people is also the highest in the nation. The city's major economic contributor tend to be high tech IT companies and high value added state owned entities, such as energy companies, major defense contractors, and transportation equipment makers. The city also ditched the multiple ring road approach of Beijing, Shanghai, and Chengdu, instead it's set to develop suburban city centers, like miniature satellite cities.

All the above factors resulted in a very compact core city area with a highly productive (higher per capita GDP than Beijing or Shanghai), stable population. Due to the relative small size of the city and the fact this population has lived inside for a long time, in many cases close to their work. We probably will not see a large scale metro network inside the core city. On the other hand three major satellite city centers are being formed to provide both living and working spaces, those will be the only point of growth for Nanjing in the near future. Because of the importance of those satellite city centers the government has mandated that each to be connected by two rail transit lines, one expressway, and one major city road. The satellite city centers are to the northeast (Xianlin), southeast (Dongshan), and across the Yangtze (Jiangbei). If you look at the network map I posted a couple days ago you'll see the rail transit line requirements are being met.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmwv said:


> 2014 after the Nanjing-Anqing PDL is finished, and the current Nanjing-Wuhu passenger traffic shifted to that line.


The current Nanjing-Wuhu passenger traffic consists of 18 trains daily:
K45 Beijing-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Huangshan-Fuzhou 1:54
K8419 Shanghai-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Huangshan 2:06
K905 Taiyuan-Xuzhou-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Hangzhou 2:21
7101 Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Huangshan 2:22
2593 Zhengzhou-Xuzhou-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Hangzhou 2:09
T7777 Nanjing-Wuhu-Tongling-Chizhou 1:39
K101 Beijing-Xuzhou-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Hangzhou-Wenzhou 2:19
K431 Yangzhou-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Huangshan-Nanchang 2:12
K25 Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Huangshan-Xiangtan-Shenzhen 1:56
K155 Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Huangshan-Xiangtan-Kunming 2:22
K783 Shanghai-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuanchang-Huangshan-Yingtan 2:26
K221 Taizhou-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Huangshan-Zhuzhou-Guangzhou 1:41
K569 Nantong-Nanjing-Wuhu-Hefei-Xiangyang-Chongqing 1:42
K551 Harbin-Xuzhou-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Hangzhou-Wenzhou 2:10
K505 Nanjing-Wuhu-Tongling-Chizhou-Nanchang 2:16
K347 Shenyang-Xuzhou-Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Hangzhou-Wenzhou 3:12
K1191 Nanjing-Wuhu-Tongling-Nanchang-Zhuzhou-Guilin-Nanning 2:06
K161 Nanjing-Wuhu-Xuancheng-Huangshan-Xiamen 1:53

So... shall the CRH trains on Nanjing-Anqing high speed railway be slowed down behind the slow diesel locomotive hauled trains needed for long distance direct services?

What shall be the trip time Nanjing-Maanshan on the high speed railway (78 km on old line) if and when not delayed by the said locomotives?

Is Maanshan being developed as a suburban centre of Nanjing?

Are any other suburban centres due to be built in Anhui on railway lines between Nanjing and Maanshan?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

chornedsnorkack said:


> So... shall the CRH trains on Nanjing-Anqing high speed railway be slowed down behind the slow diesel locomotive hauled trains needed for long distance direct services?
> 
> What shall be the trip time Nanjing-Maanshan on the high speed railway (78 km on old line) if and when not delayed by the said locomotives?
> 
> ...


The new Nanjing-Anqing PDL will be fully electrified so conventional passenger trains running on it will be hauled by a 140-160km/h capable HXD. I would say the number of conventional trains will be greatly reduced to longer distance through trains. Ma'anshan's mayor was quoted as saying the quickest train to Nanjing will only take 15 minutes, tracing the new line on Google Earth shows a total distance of 41.8km so that time sounds about right. Interesting question about whether Ma'anshan will become a suburban of Nanjing, I think it already is in some sense. On the new line it will only take 7 or 8 minutes to reach Jiangning South in Nanjing's Jiangning District. Also Nanjing's Lukou airport it closer to Ma'anshan than to Nanjing city itself. As of the 2010 long term city plan only three sub centers are being established and none of them are in the direction of that line, partially because Ma'anshan is already very close to Nanjing, and Jiangning District is too close to downtown to be considered a subcenter.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmwv said:


> Ma'anshan's mayor was quoted as saying the quickest train to Nanjing will only take 15 minutes, tracing the new line on Google Earth shows a total distance of 41.8km so that time sounds about right. Interesting question about whether Ma'anshan will become a suburban of Nanjing, I think it already is in some sense. On the new line it will only take 7 or 8 minutes to reach Jiangning South in Nanjing's Jiangning District.


On Shanghai-Nanjing railway, Kunshan South is 50 km from Hongqiao, and the fastest trains take 17 minutes - but they travel at 300 km/h. 2 stations exist in between - Anting North and Huaqiao

There is only Jiangning Station between Nanjing and Maanshan on Nanjing-Anqing railway. Should a railway be built between Nanjing and Maanshan that would have multiple stations and serve them rapidly? 

Should metro line 8 be this line? Where is its terminus?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

chornedsnorkack said:


> On Shanghai-Nanjing railway, Kunshan South is 50 km from Hongqiao, and the fastest trains take 17 minutes - but they travel at 300 km/h. 2 stations exist in between - Anting North and Huaqiao
> 
> There is only Jiangning Station between Nanjing and Maanshan on Nanjing-Anqing railway. Should a railway be built between Nanjing and Maanshan that would have multiple stations and serve them rapidly?
> 
> Should metro line 8 be this line? Where is its terminus?


The Nanjing-Anqing PDL will be the primary rail link between Nanjing and Ma'anshan. The 15 minute time is probably a direct train from Nanjing South to Ma'anshan East. There are not much in between anyway, Jiangning South is probably as far as a traveler from Nanjing will go without leaving the city boundary. Metro Line 8 serve the majority part of Jiangning District, but doesn't extend as far south as Jiangning South.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

hmmwv said:


> As we know, the current Nanjing-Wuhu Railway cuts through the south part of downtown Nanjing from Cangbomen, the 16.7km line is a huge hassle for the surrounding neighborhoods due to noise and frequent closure of the crossings. Starting in 2010 a plan has been put in motion to move this section of the railway out of the city so it's outside the ring road. A new dedicated freight pass through corridor is being constructed under the HSR Nanjing South right now, construction of the connecting line from Cangbomen to HSR Nanjing South will start in 2014 after the Nanjing-Anqing PDL is finished, and the current Nanjing-Wuhu passenger traffic shifted to that line. The current right of way of Nanjing-Wuhu will be used as the basis of Metro Line 8, which will have a combination of ground level and elevated tracks.
> 
> Current Nanjing-Wuhu Railway through Nanjing streets
> 
> ...


This is probably off topic to Nanjing Metro....I have a weird fascination with CRH trains running on conventional lines. Do CRH trains run on this street level railway?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> This is probably off topic to Nanjing Metro....I have a weird fascination with CRH trains running on conventional lines. Do CRH trains run on this street level railway?


No this line is not electrified, CRH trains do run on the old Shanghai-Nanjing line and I believe there are a number of at grade crossings.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> I think it also has to due with city's sizes, China currently has 4 megacities and all those are tier 1 cities which are Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, and Shenzhen.


Guangzhou, a mega city? Sure, it has got a neat GDP but the city itself, is it really so big? Then, Shenzhen is not a big city at all. Nanjing is much larger.

I guess on the list should be included Tianjin and Chongqing. And maybe Wuxi.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Guangzhou, a mega city? Sure, it has got a neat GDP but the city itself, is it really so big? Then, Shenzhen is not a big city at all. Nanjing is much larger.
> 
> I guess on the list should be included Tianjin and Chongqing. And maybe Wuxi.


What urban Nanjing bigger than Shenzhen and Guangzhou? 
Guangzhou and Shenzhen are Tier I megacities with populations of over 10 mil in most ways of cutting up the metropolitan region. They are bigger and more important than urban Chongqing and Wuxi.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Guangzhou + Dongguan + Shenzhen is basically one continuous city and it's HUGE.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Guangzhou + Dongguan + Shenzhen is basically one continuous city and it's HUGE.


They are not ONE continuous city, although they are somewhat connected by sprawl but they function as different cities. Guangzhou and Shenzhen are over 100 km from each other.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Guangzhou, a mega city? Sure, it has got a neat GDP but the city itself, is it really so big? Then, Shenzhen is not a big city at all. Nanjing is much larger.
> 
> I guess on the list should be included Tianjin and Chongqing. And maybe Wuxi.



Yes, Guangzhou is no question a flully fledged mega city and you wont notice that it is smaller than Shanghai when walking around in the city.

Shenzhen is also a megacity but a little bit smaller than Guangzhou, Shanghai, and Beijing but still much larger than Nanjing, just look in the map, Nanjing is just a small dense area compared to Shenzhen which have multiple centers and sprawls endlessly.

Wuxi shouldn't even be mentioned in this context with a population of 3-4 million. 
Chongqing currently has a population of around 7-8 million so it still has a way to go until it can be considered a megacity which is a city with a metropopulation of more than 10 million people. However I think that by 10 years it will become one together with Chengdu. Wuhan, and Tianjin.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

hmmwv said:


> No this line is not electrified, CRH trains do run on the old Shanghai-Nanjing line and I believe there are a number of at grade crossings.


Thanks, I didn't catch that in the picture. No overhead wires. I can't wait to go back to China and ride some of these lines. 


Speaking about the mega city discussion, when I visited Guangzhou in 2010 man, it felt like the biggest city I've ever seen. Buildings to the horizon and a very beautiful city. Lots of trees and I felt very safe.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Yes, Guangzhou is no question a flully fledged mega city and you wont notice that it is smaller than Shanghai when walking around in the city.
> 
> Shenzhen is also a megacity but a little bit smaller than Guangzhou


As of 2010 Census:
Almost the whole Shenzhen is densely settled. Except for Dapeng new district, density 612 per square km. The next least dense district is Pingshan, 1852 per square km.

There are no peasants in Shenzhen. Excluding Dapeng and including all other districts, Shenzhen city covers 1695 square km and had 10,2 million people.

Yes, Guangzhou has 12,7 million people. But much of that is peasants in countryside. County level cities Conghua and Zengcheng have population densities of 301 and 641 per square km respectively. And the districts include Nansha (493), Luogang (950) and Huadu (974).

Counting just the districts of Yuexiu, Liwan, Haizhu, Tianhe, Baiyun, Huangpu and Panyu, of which the least densely settled is Panyu (2245 per square km), Guangzhou city covers 1952 square km - and has 9,5 million people.

So Shenzhen is bigger than Guangzhou.

Any objections?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

chornedsnorkack said:


> As of 2010 Census:
> Almost the whole Shenzhen is densely settled. Except for Dapeng new district, density 612 per square km. The next least dense district is Pingshan, 1852 per square km.
> 
> There are no peasants in Shenzhen. Excluding Dapeng and including all other districts, Shenzhen city covers 1695 square km and had 10,2 million people.
> ...


Don't just look at administrative divisions since those doesn't usually reflect on how the cities really is built up.
Large areas of Foshan just west of the city border works as suburbs to Guangzhou and are continuously built up. If you look at the map you will notice the the western city border is quite near the city center while the eastern and northern border is far out in the countryside. So I would add some areas of Foshan to Guangzhou and my prediction is that Guangzhou has a population of between 12-14 billion.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> my prediction is that Guangzhou has a population of between 12-14 billion.




Hehe this one is so much fun I almost want to agree with it :lol:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ regardless, Nanjing is smaller than Shenzhen and Guangzhou in terms of population and importance.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> Hehe this one is so much fun I almost want to agree with it :lol:


What's so funny...?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> What's so funny...?


Before I answer, read it again... or 3 times


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> What's so funny...?


12-14 *billion*


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Silly_Walks said:


> Hehe this one is so much fun I almost want to agree with it :lol:


haha....Guangzhou it's is own planet! 

12-14 billion. :cheers:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> Before I answer, read it again... or 3 times


I see...my bad..:lol::hilarious:rofl:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I cannot find the distribution of population density between the towns and subdistricts of Dongguan in English Wikipedia.

How much of the 8,22 million population of Dongguan is contiguous with Shenzhen across one border, and how much with Guangzhou across the other border?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I've always been a bit confused how exactly Chinese count the inhabitants of their big cities. Numbers one can find on internet are widely different. Very difficult to compare with large cities elsewhere...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Some days ago I read about a bigger rail transit plan for Nanjing. They're now aiming for 22 lines totalling 775 km. From those, 14 lines, totalling 480 km, will be metro proper.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

CNGL said:


> Some days ago I read about a bigger rail transit plan for Nanjing. They're now aiming for 22 lines totalling 775 km. From those, 14 lines, totalling 480 km, will be metro proper.


This was reported back in December, I don't think anything major has changed, probably just minor route adjustments.



hmmwv said:


> Nanjing Metro is expanding rapidly in the next two to three years, 7 lines will be under construction simultaneously by the end of this month. 22 lines are planned with a total distance of 785km, comprised of 496km of (14) metro lines and 289km of (8) intercity PDLs.
> 
> 8 lines have been approved and financed and construction have either already started or will start in 2013 and are scheduled to be finished by 2015-16. 4 lines will be completed prior to the Youth Olympic in 2014. The remaining lines are pending approval and construction won't start until after the 13th five year plan (2015).
> 
> ...


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's the latest metro-railway interchange map after the opening of Nanjing-Hangzhou-Ningbo HSR










by DavidFeng


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

The schedules of Nanjing-Hangzhou high speed railway report a "Jiangning" station 12 km from Nanjing South station.

Is it also served by Nanjing metro?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Not directly. There's 700m distance between Jiangning HSR Station and Line 1 CPU station.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

700m can be easily walked in under 10 minutes, but would it be fair to assume that suburban Nanjing is a pedestrian-hostile environment?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

^^ I would say yes, in this case Jiangning is comprised mostly of residential complexes and university campuses, from Metro Line 1 CPU station to the HSR Jiangning station you'll have to either navigate through a university campus or go around which is much much longer than 700m.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Are there any prospects for extending Line 1 to a new terminus at Jiangning HSR?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

^^ I don't think that's possible, Line 1 at CPU is almost parallel with Nanjing-Hangzhou HSR so the metro line will have to do a U turn after CPU to be connected with HSR Jiangning station.


----------



## boy8293 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nanjing Metro Map 2013 *

*Click Here for Full Size*

http://www.seacitymaps.com/china/nanjing_metro_map_1.htm


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesterday I was in Nanjing for the third time and I should say out of all cities of china visited, Nanjing metro can boast best order. People stand in lines waiting for a train, they always let people get off and then get on themselves. In Shanghai, Beijing or Hangzhou it is not the case.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Good to know. Have you visited the Greenland tower ob-deck?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Notice the water stains on the wall near the stairs at the end of the video :down: .

Published on Jul 16, 2013


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Yesterday I was in Nanjing for the third time and I should say out of all cities of china visited, Nanjing metro can boast best order. People stand in lines waiting for a train, they always let people get off and then get on themselves. In Shanghai, Beijing or Hangzhou it is not the case.


As far as I experienced it; Beijing was much worse in that matter than Shanghai. Maybe the further north the more rude the ppl are


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Totally agree about Beijing.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> As far as I experienced it; Beijing was much worse in that matter than Shanghai. Maybe the further north the more rude the ppl are


Another fact from my experience: Shenzhen is better than Shanghai on metro manners.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

^^ I think it can differ from city to city, but in general, I think the migrant population and/or the poor generally seem to be ignorant of subway etiquette. I'd agree about Beijing, but I get the feeling that Beijingers are generally frustrated by their city being overrun by domestic tourists and migrant workers that they become reserved(?) and defensive(?). But I wouldn't describe it as rude - I find China's subways are as "rude" as cities like Seoul, Hong Kong, Singapore and Paris.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

ddes said:


> I find China's subways are as "rude" as cities like Seoul, Hong Kong, Singapore and Paris.


I can't say anything about those other cities, but Hong Kong's subway is a haven of order compared to Chinese subways. People almost always queue up in the proper manner. The general exception to this are the mainlanders on the East Rail Line.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

big-dog said:


> Good to know. Have you visited the Greenland tower ob-deck?


Sorry, did t notice that post. Sure, we did.  ill soon upload pictures.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> The general exception to this are the mainlanders on the East Rail Line.


They tend to cause a ruckus on most lines. Last time I got off to go to Lane Crawford, several of them forced their way into the train while I was trying to get out, they were very noisy too, arguing about something or another.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Sopomon said:


> They tend to cause a ruckus on most lines. Last time I got off to go to Lane Crawford, several of them forced their way into the train while I was trying to get out, they were very noisy too, arguing about something or another.


Yeah, but I try not to generalize and I personally only traveled the East Line multiple times a day... it was extra bad there because they were bringing HUGE bags onto the metro, especially at Sheung Shui to Lo Wu/Lok Ma Chau.

The contrast was extra remarkable, because at first I noticed how incredibly orderly people queued on the MTR (during my first trip to HK Island and Kowloon). Much better than any other places I have been to (Europe, America, China). So when someone says Hong Kong's metro is just as 'rude' as those in China, they apparently don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Yesterday I was in Nanjing for the third time and I should say out of all cities of china visited, Nanjing metro can boast best order. People stand in lines waiting for a train, they always let people get off and then get on themselves. In Shanghai, Beijing or Hangzhou it is not the case.


Nanjing has relatively few migrants, and also the city is not known for low level mass manufacturing industry. Also it's geographically a much smaller city so the pressure of getting on a train is less. Once the network expansion is in place next year ridership should explode since more people are connected by metro, thus causing a cascading effect on all lines. Right now I would say at peak hours at Xinjiekou station the situation isn't any better than Shanghai Metro Line 2 at East Nanjing Rd. :bash: But a couple years down the road the picture will become nastier.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 6/S1 train










Source


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Yesterday's (Saturday) ridership:
System wide: 1.179 million
Line 1: 718,000 (+1 million on a weekday)
Line 2: 461,000

Busiest stations:
Xinjiekou station: 106,000
Maigaoqiao station: 51,000
Nanjing Railway Station: 44,000

Source


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> .
> 
> The contrast was extra remarkable, because at first I noticed how incredibly orderly people queued on the MTR (during my first trip to HK Island and Kowloon). Much better than any other places I have been to (Europe, America, China).


You've got to visit Moscow. We've got here loads of passengers and loads of migrants but still it is kind of order. Better than in Europe.

By the way, in the West people tend not to ask "are you getting off at the next station?" Considering this a sort of violation of their rights. But it is silly indeed. If you are to get off, better to ask and if your neighbor is not, so you exchange your places and you wil save time and nerves when getting off the train.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 3 is not doing well:

Nanjing Metro Line 3 Opening before 2014 Youth Olympics Unlikely

Followed by this:

Under Construction Line 3 Jiulonghu Station Collapsed. No Causalities reported


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Too bad Nanjing is missing out on the orgy of Chinese metro openings/extensions in the last week of 2013.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Too bad Nanjing is missing out on the orgy of Chinese metro openings/extensions in the last week of 2013.


2014 will be a big year for Nanjing. 4 new lines will open in 2014:


Line 10
Airport Light Rail
Ningtian Light Rail phase I
Line 3


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjing Line 3 Metro Train courtesy of CSR Puzhen.
Ugly as shit.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

big-dog said:


> 2014 will be a big year for Nanjing. 4 new lines will open in 2014:
> 
> 
> Line 10
> ...


Any date?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Any date?



Line 10, opens May 26 2014
Airport Light Rail, June 18 2014
Ningtian Light Rail phase I, July 28 2014
Line 3, September 30 2014


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

saiho said:


> Nanjing Line 3 Metro Train courtesy of CSR Puzhen.
> Ugly as shit.


I like it.

Behind it as I can see, there is a train for Shanghai line 13?


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

saiho said:


> Nanjing Line 3 Metro Train courtesy of CSR Puzhen.
> Ugly as shit.


Oh my god it's horrible

The lights are so high up the face, and the paintjob is nasty too.










^^ Looks a lot like this


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Sopomon said:


> Oh my god it's horrible
> 
> The lights are so high up the face, and the paintjob is nasty too.


Its disgusting, they should have gotten the Shanghai Metro Line 13 front instead.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Since there are platform doors you can't see the train so it's not important at all How the train looks like.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Since there are platform doors you can't see the train so it's not important at all How the train looks like.


Well Line 3 does go above ground for short sections so... ya. Imagine seeing that outside your window.

It also hurts a bit that CSR's subway train design is still lacking in some cases. CNR is now pumping out these beautiful Japanese styled subway trains for Beijing's Line 6, 7, 8, 10 and 14. and the Harbin metro. Though I can't say the same for the new CRH train the CNR is making.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

I couldn't care less about the trains looks...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

saiho said:


> Well Line 3 does go above ground for short sections so... ya. Imagine seeing that outside your window.
> 
> It also hurts a bit that CSR's subway train design is still lacking in some cases. CNR is now pumping out these beautiful Japanese styled subway trains for Beijing's Line 6, 7, 8, 10 and 14. and the Harbin metro. Though I can't say the same for the new CRH train the CNR is making.


Japanese metro trains are definitely not the ones to copy in terms of design.

What I dislike about this Nanjing trains is that the windscreen is too narrow as for its height.

I don't understand at all why many of you find the paint job so nasty.


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

Wikipedia says the following map shows the Nanjing metro by the time of the 2014 Youth Olympic Games. Is it accurate?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Geography said:


> Wikipedia says the following map shows the Nanjing metro by the time of the 2014 Youth Olympic Games. Is it accurate?


That should be the 2015 map. Line 3 will open in 2014 but only after Youth Olympics. Line 4 and Line 12 will most likely open in 2015.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

The ridership will surely jump after 2014 when all the new lines are opened.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

big-dog said:


> The ridership will surely jump after 2014 when all the new lines are opened.


It could easily double


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Why???

Why did they go down to B-size trains??


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Why???
> 
> Why did they go down to B-size trains??


Cost apparently. To be fair most of the B size lines are the S series lines that will have lower demand.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*Nanjing Metro Line 10 and Ninggao Line opening on July 1, 2014.* :banana:

Source


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

Do you have a map of what the metro will look like after July 1st?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

How many stations and kms?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> How many stations and kms?



Line 10: 21.6km, 14 stations (13 underground, 1 elevated)
Airport Line: 35.8km, 8 stations (5 underground, 3 elevated)


----------



## howchou (Feb 14, 2010)

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NJmetro20140701.svg
A map from Chinese Wikipedia showing the new lines, and it comes with bilingual station names.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

for sure line 10 opened also today? Thinking of testing it out tomorrow and dont want to waste time....


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

yes it's confirmed. Please go and share some photos here


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

ok. will try....


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

http://www.uploadimages4free.com/browse_images/njmetro20140701_svg-95798.html

Wikipedia Update

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanjing_Metro#Current_system

Sorry for the question. What is a good upload site from within China?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

English write-up here:

http://nanjingexpat.com/index.php/n...ge-nanjing-s-new-metro-lines-open-on-schedule


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Were any changes made to the track layout (or addition of tracks) at Andemen to allow Line 10 trains to turn around?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Julito-dubai said:


> Sorry for the question. What is a good upload site from within China?


I still use photobucket in China. I heard people are using poco.cn, baidu pics etc but I never tried.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Were any changes made to the track layout (or addition of tracks) at Andemen to allow Line 10 trains to turn around?


This question has been answered by NJ authority here: 

There is no additional tracks or layout at Andemen since no space is available behind the station and Andemen station is designed to handle large traffic.


----------



## Gamov (Jul 2, 2014)

Good system.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

From satellite imagery (Since Andemen is elevated), I believe the station has the following configuration:
Platform
<=== Line 10 towards Yushanlu (Former line 1 branch)
<=== Line 1 towards Zhongguo Yaoke Daxue
Platform
Line 1 towards Maigaoqiao ===>


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Do you have - per chance - a larger map?


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

Falubaz said:


> Do you have - per chance - a larger map?


Hey, I just copied the picture from Nanjing Metro's official website, and they don't seem to offer a picture in higher resolution. Sorry.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> Do you have - per chance - a larger map?


This was posted to the Spanish forums half a year ago. It also answers the lenght question:


z0rg said:


> Nanjing plans
> Metro: 14 lines, 496km.
> Suburban rail: 8 lines, 295km.
> Total: 22 lines, 791km.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Do any of these suburban lines connect with other nearby cities? Major cities?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjing Breaks ridership record On April 30th, 2015. 2,731,800 people took the subway.

Line 1 - 1.023 million
Line 2 - 802,000
Line 3 - 569,000
Line 10 - 144,000
Line S1 - 74,000
Line S8 - 88,000

Source


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

kunming tiger said:


> Do any of these suburban lines connect with other nearby cities? Major cities?


Not at the moment, but that is the long-term plan for most of the 'S' lines.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

It's the end of June and there are some troubles with official metro map, which might confuse anyone who doesn't live in Nanjing - apparently Shangyuanmen station on Line 3 is still not opened. Chinese Wikipedia indicates that it will open sometime in July, but maybe it will happen later


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

It appears to me that Nanjing is regarding anything within 30km metro while anything beyond suburban rail, regardless of rolling stock type, speed, or station intervals. Beijing for example also has its cutoff at 30km, and the cutoff between suburban rail and intercity rail at 70km. They also have a much better distinction among different modes of transportation, such as station interval for metro is 1km and speed up to 80km/h, suburban rail station interval is 6km and speed is up to 160km/h. I think we'll see this kind of standard being adopted across the country in the coming years.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

maginn said:


> Not at the moment, but that is the long-term plan for most of the 'S' lines.


 Just as a matter of interest, how many cities around Nanjing could eventually be connected by S Rail lines to Nanjing.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmwv said:


> Beijing for example also has its cutoff at 30km, and the cutoff between suburban rail and intercity rail at 70km. They also have a much better distinction among different modes of transportation, such as station interval for metro is 1km and speed up to 80km/h, suburban rail station interval is 6km and speed is up to 160km/h. I think we'll see this kind of standard being adopted across the country in the coming years.


Does Beijing have a standard station interval and speed for intercity rail?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

According to what I've read lately, line 5 is starting construction soon. It will be followed by line 6, line 7, the first phase of line 9, the northern extension of line 1, the western extension of line 2, the southern extension of line 3, and the eastern extension of line 10, as well as the suburban Nanjing-Jurong (S6) and Nanjing-Yizheng (S5) lines. All of this should be open by 2020. By then, Nanjing metro will have a lenght of 599 km, of which 335 km will be urban metro.
In addition, I've seen the following additions to the plans:

I said a Western extension of line 2 is in the near term plans. This doesn't appear in the map I posted above (or in the last page if you are reading this through a cellphone), it will extend from Youfangqiao to Yuzui.
Both line 3 and line 4 will reach the new Nanjing North station (Nanjing Beizhan, not to be confused with the one which is near the First Yangtze river, the new will be near Linchang).
I also said the 'first phase of line 9' is going to be built soon. But this is all of what appears in the same map. Indeed, it will extend beyond Lvboyuan to a yet unnamed stop (It is clear that it will cross line S3 a.k.a. Nanjing-He county line at Tianbao, however). I already felt it would stop too short of what I would have liked.
Line 10 will be extended westwards from Yushan Lu to Haixia Kegongyuan.
Line 11 has been rerouted: From Xinma Lu it will go to Getang. Apparently it will run closer to the Yangtze, since it will cross line 3 at Liuzhou Donglu (They have restored the 3/11 interchange, which was cut down off the plans by the Nanjing-Tianchang (S8) line).
The other line that I felt it would end too short, line 13, now will extend across the Yangtze river. It will run to at least Yanshan Dadao and intersect line 10 three times! (Including the one on the map).
Line 15 is back! Originally in the northeastern part of the city but since absorbed by the Nanjing-Yizheng (S5) line, it's now back in the left bank of the Yangtze, mostly paralleling line 11. It will run from Nanjing North station (Nanjing Beizhan) to Laoshan.
The Nanjing-He county (S3) line is now visible U/C in Google Maps, and clearly goes more straight in Pukou.
It appears the Nanjing-Chuzhou (S4) line will get further into Nanjing.
The Nanjing-Tianchang (S8) will continue beyond its terminus of Taishan Xincun to Pukou Gongyuan following the previously planned route of line 11.
And finally, a second Nanjing-Chuzhou line running South of S4 appears to be planned. It would be S9.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

In this article, metro authority said that Shangyuanmen station on Line 3 will not be opened until October:
http://news.focus.cn/nj/2015-08-04/10305445.html


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Wudingmen station is also delayed due to land acquisition issues, it's suppose to have a combined station / shopping street design but so far the only thing completed is the ventilation shaft building. The issue is reportedly resolved recently so the station building shouldn't take long (the actual underground station has been finished long ago). 

Shangyuanmen is a similar situation, land acquisition issue caused the tunneling boring operation to be delayed, and the cascading effect dragged the whole project down. Luckily Line 3 is of high priority so the city government allowed it to run skipping the station.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Shangyuanmen station update - it is again expected to open in October:
http://nj.sell.house365.com/news/2015/0908/025586570.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Shangyuanmen station on Line 3 will be opened on 18th October:
http://nj.sell.house365.com/news/2015/1015/025699677.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Two more pics from Shangyuanmen station from Baidupedia:
http://baike.baidu.com/view/15101810.htm


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Gee, finally it's ready, took them long enough.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Beside the great metro system, and some suburban metro line, Nanjing recently opened a tram system also. But there is no overhead wire. Is this a diesel or battery tram? Or it uses APS technology for current collection? Please confirm.


----------



## Jeroentje (Jun 9, 2007)

Its a battery powered tramway which recharges at every station.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Beside the great metro system, and some suburban metro line, Nanjing recently opened a tram system also. But there is no overhead wire. Is this a diesel or battery tram? Or it uses APS technology for current collection? Please confirm.


It's a battery powered recharge system similar to Guangzhou's tram, the difference is Nanjing's system use conventional rechargeable battery while Guangzhou's is super capacitor. Nanjing's Hexi Tram is actually the world's first cable/3rd rail less electric tram system. They choose to go that route so that no gantry will clutter Hexi new district's sky, and that no 3rd rail can pose safety risks because the line does not have exclusive right of way. This has posed some problem during its operation as cars sometimes ignores the traffic signal and block the tram's way so schedule keeping is challenging to say the least.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I see, but why they are using such an unconventional system? Ordinary electric tram is much cheaper, and parts are also widely available. Battery tram is costly, and maintenance is also costly. 

I suggest, if they construct any other tram route in future, they should construct as simple ordinary electric tram, i.e, current collection from overhead wire.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I see, but why they are using such an unconventional system? Ordinary electric tram is much cheaper, and parts are also widely available. Battery tram is costly, and maintenance is also costly.
> 
> I suggest, if they construct any other tram route in future, they should construct as simple ordinary electric tram, i.e, current collection from overhead wire.


Because compare to conventional tram the cable less battery quick charge tram is cheaper, easy to maintain, and safer. You don't have to build and maintain the gantry and wires, also eliminate the risks involved such as electrocution or weather damaging the wires. The tram also won't stuck midway during power outage as it will always be able to get to the next station.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Nanjing Line 1 , Zhonghuamen sta.(中华门站)*

*Photo by @广铁深段0001*

He is a rail fan in Guangzhou , traveled to Nanjing in Feb 

Zhonghuamen sta. （中华门站） is an elevated station . Between two road-bridges . Therefore , you can easily take photos of the trains .









The rolling stocks were made by Alstom , same shape as line 2\10 in Nanjing , and Line 1\2\3\10 in shanghai.
As you can see , the logo of Nanjing Metro is on the left side of the car , looks like a Plum flower (do you think so?) . 









This section is in the urban area , and the rail bridge with trains has become part of the metropolitan landscape.









Curve is the best part !









Sticker of carriage number on the face , but I don't know what it define the set of trains . 









Platform screen doors are equipped at Zhonghuamen sta , on the curved platform.









This pic is dark . There are residential building around the line too .









He ended with bus no.88 . 
By the way , 8 is a lucky number in China , it means "become fortune" :lol:.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Airport Line (S1)*

*photoed by @赵特特爱轨交*

Nanjing–Gaochun Intercity Railway ， also called Airport line or S1 . opened in 2014 . Is the railway that link Nanjing city and Nanjing Lukou International Airport . A set of rolling stock is constituted by six B-size cars , which can reach 100 km/h . These 17 train sets were made by Nanjing Puzhen Rolling Stock Works









This is the curve and the underground-overground transition section , so you will impressed by the smooth body of the train .









Full image of the train , a driver and the other two staffs are in the driver cab , maybe doing some training ?









Like other train did , the logo of Nanjing Metro is on the side face.









Meeting with her friends ! The train is running on the right .


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Meeting with another train.*

*Photoed by @赵特特爱轨交
*

Line 1









Line 2









Rolling stock of line 3 , is the 6A-train , 46 sets in total . It's shape is similar to the rolling stock of Mumbai Metro, which were also made by Nanjing Puzhen Rolling Stock Works
It's smile is a little bit wired I think .









Rolling stock of line 10 , 21 sets in total , also made by Nanjing Puzhen Rolling Stock Works , it is the only one kind of train in China which is in gold . 









S1 line (Airport line)









Rolling stock of S8 line, is the same type as S1 , but in 4 cars , 26 sets in total . It can reach 100 km/h in operation . The platform safety doors cover parts of it's face .


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for such detailed outline!


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

dixiadetie said:


> It's smile is a little bit wired I think .


The smile stuck with the concept pretty well, so we know it's a weird smile for four years already.:lol:


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

hmmwv said:


> The smile stuck with the concept pretty well, so we know it's a weird smile for four years already.:lol:


The concept image is not bad , but the real product is a little far form it , haha.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

A disappointing news regarding Nanjing Metro Line S9 (Nanjing-Gaochun Line 2nd Phase), the original expectation is that it will be open sometime this year, now the words are basic infrastructure construction should be done by the first half of the year, and track laying plus decoration commencing afterward. The latest published bidding document regarding a contract for inspection work gave a 20 month inspection period starting in April, so we'd be lucky to have an operational line by the end of next year! That's fully two years behind schedule considering it's originally set to open by the end of 2015.

S9 connects Lukou Airport with Gaochun District, line length is 52.39km with 6 stations, operating speed is 120km/h. If it opens by the end of 2017 or even early 2018 it'll open at roughly the same time as S7 Nanjing-Lishui line.



> 南京地铁：宁高城际二期最早明年底通车
> 2016-03-22 图吧公交新闻
> 在规划或在建的南京地铁项目中，如果能找到一条比宁高城际线先后有着多个名字的线路还真不容易。不仅如此，除了名字，有关宁高城际二期的通车运营时间也是一变再变，好在终于有了靠谱的消息。昨天，南京地铁发布《南京至高淳城际轨道禄口新城南站至高淳段工程质量检测》招标公告，其中明确了检测服务时间为20个月。以此推算，不要说今年10月通车无望，能在明年通车就不错了。
> 经过多次修改后，最早所谓的宁高城际实际上已经变成了如今的三条线路，即目前已经运营的宁高一期S1线（又称机场线）、在建的宁高二期（禄口新城南站至高淳）的高淳段S9，以及已在溧水区全面开工建设的宁溧城际段S7。由于宁高二期开工建设相对较早，对于这条从南京城区到高淳全程只需要1个多小时的城际线通车时间不少市民翘首以盼。毕竟，目前从南京至高淳主要乘坐从南京南站出发前往高淳的大巴，每遇客流高峰，可以用供不应求来形容。所以，在不少人眼里，宁高二期的通车不仅节省了时间，更能疏导该方向的公路客流。
> ...


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Trial drilling for the southern end of Line 5 has started at Fuzimiao. Prep work started in late 2015 with a test station at Jianning Rd and full line surveying started early this year. The line will connect the Northwest corner of Nanjing with the Southeast corner, total length is 37km with 30 stations. Expected opening is 2020, it's also the first line in Nanjing utilizing the PPP model, with the Greenland Group investing RMB 31.3 billion in it.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

The good news is regarding Line 4, main structure construction for 17 of the 18 stations are completed, all 31 tunneling sections are through, now it's expected that construction will be completed by October, and trial operation starting by the end of the year. Line 4 is 33km long with 18 stations, full speed construction didn't start until the last few days of 2012 and tunneling in mid-late 2013. So far they have kept with the schedule so fingers crossed it'll be done by the end of this year.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*About to fly !*

*Photoed by @赵特特爱轨交*


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*In the snow*

*Photoed by @赵特特爱轨交 Posted in 22nd , Jan , 2016*.

Line 2 has a elevated and above ground section of about 13 km . So you can easily enjoy the scene of trains running .


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Published on May 22, 2016


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

hmmwv said:


> The good news is regarding Line 4, main structure construction for 17 of the 18 stations are completed, all 31 tunneling sections are through, now it's expected that construction will be completed by October, and trial operation starting by the end of the year. Line 4 is 33km long with 18 stations, full speed construction didn't start until the last few days of 2012 and tunneling in mid-late 2013. So far they have kept with the schedule so fingers crossed it'll be done by the end of this year.


if line four opens this year then the total length of the system will exceed 250kms. Moving into third place in China assuming GZ doesnt open any new lines or extensions.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> if line four opens this year then the total length of the system will exceed 250kms. Moving into third place in China assuming GZ doesnt open any new lines or extensions.


I think Line 6 Phase 2 and Line 7 is opening this year in Guangzhou. That is at least 25 km of new lines for Guangzhou right there. Of course if you include the Fmetro line and it's extension then Guangzhou is still very much ahead of Nanjing. Then there is Shenzhen which will open 100km of subway this year putting it at 270km.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*A 2-hour in Nanjing*

Photoed by @今天qiqi090627工作了么

He went to Nanjing , but he bough the ticket of HSR which much earlier than he expected (by mistake) .So he just stay in Nanjing for 2 hours , hurrying for catching train , LOL .

Platform of Line 1 , Nanjing South Sta. Written in Chinese calligraphy , decorated with seal (it means "Nanjing Metro"), a totally Chinese style subway system !









A line 1 train in AnDeMen (安德门) Sta.









The dot strip map in rolling stock of Line 10 , which color is gold .









When riding Line 10 , you can see the XiaoHang Depot .









Logo of Nanjing Metro . The white part looks like a spaceship haha .









Pretty golden train of Line 10









ZhongHua Men (中华门) Sta. Then he ride line 1 to Nanjing Railway Sta.


















Last he took the photo of three IC card . The first front of Nanjing , second one of Suzhou and the back one of Shanghai .


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

> *Kimchi Media Launches its first Chinese Transportation App: Nanjing Metro!*
> After receiving an amazing feedback with Bangkok Metro, we at Kimchi Media have decided to widen our portfolio by bringing our services to even more cities.
> 
> Today we’re proud to announce the first one: introducing Nanjing Metro!
> ...


Original article: https://medium.com/kimchi-media/nanjing-metro-7d999d1cb9f2#.n2h7s7qy4

Spoiler alert: I'm the developer 
Please let me know what you guys think! 

Have a nice day~


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

very nice. Looks a lot like the explore metro apps (but they don't have Nanjing).

http://www.exploremetro.com/

Good job!


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

^^

Thank you 

As a former resident of Guangzhou and Shanghai, I've been using their apps since 2009!

I simply wanted the same app for other cities where I live or visit frequently, they didn't offer them so I've built them myself :colgate:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

So it appears line 4 won't open this year. This Gregorian year, I mean, because it may still open by the end of current Chinese year (i.e. January 2017).


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

Would you agree that lines 1, 2, and 10 use similar trains; and lines 3, S1, and S8 use similar trains?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Dr.Dennis.Deng said:


> Would you agree that lines 1, 2, and 10 use similar trains; and lines 3, S1, and S8 use similar trains?


No Line 4, S1, and S8 use a similar group of trains (B size) and Lines 1, 2, and 10 (A Size) also use another group of similar trains. Line 3 has very different trains (as in ugly A Size trains).


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

Actually I double checked on Wikipedia last night - trains from lines 3 and S8 look similar ... Not even too ugly


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Dr.Dennis.Deng said:


> Actually I double checked on Wikipedia last night - trains from lines 3 and S8 look similar ... Not even too ugly


They are not that similar relatively speaking. They are not even the same loading gauge. If you mean by similar as in they both look like Chinese subway trains then I can't really argue with that but by that logic ALL Nanjing subway trains look similar.


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay ... Agreed ... They look different. But, can you then help me, what kind of type it is, who manufactured the line 3 trains? The others seem to be all Alstom/Nanjing Puzhen Rolling Stock Works Metropolis (old/new version?). Unfortunately I cannot find details about line 3 ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Testing began on Qilin tram line, opening is expected by the end of year:
http://news.house365.com/gbk/njestate/system/2016/10/11/026782394.html


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, I didn't knew the Qilin tram line was U/C! IIRC it starts at Maqun station on metro line 2.

After the Hexi line and this one I don't know of any further planned tram lines in Nanjing.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

It was actually U/C for a very long time and originally planned to open with the Hexi Line but the money dried up.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

An adjustment to the short term plans has been made to include three projects on the left bank of Yangtze river, totalling 39.2 km, with the following breakup:
The main project added is the *1st phase of line 11*, Malouwei to Puzhou Lu, 27 km, 20 stations, to be extended all the way to Getang. Line 11 will serve as a backbone of the area. This line was originally planned to go all the way to Luhe (For some reason it's not _Liu_he), but this section was taken over by line S8 instead.
*2nd phase of line 4*, Longjiang to Zhenzhuquan, 9.7 km, 6 stations, to be further extended to the new North Railway Station. This extends the U/C line 4 (due to open in the next few months) across the Yangtze.
*Line S8 South extension*, Taishan Xincun to Daqiao, 2.5 km, 2 stations, to be further extended to Pukou Gongyuan. Linking line S8 back to line 11 (from which line S8 was carved out).

The rest of the plan is unchanged. It includes line 1 North, line 2 West, Moling Jiedao station of line 3, line 5 (already U/C), line 6, line 7, the first phase of line 9 and line 10 East.

BTW, I said I didn't know about any further tram lines. Just now I've found plans for a third line which will run for the length of Jiangxin island and intersect metro line 10.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

approx how long will the system be at the end of the year?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Same as currently, 224.4 km (of which 143.4 are urban metro). Line 4, the first phase of which was completed on October 28 and now is under testing, is expected to open on January 26, and once it does it will bring Nanjing metro length to 259.9 km (of which 178.9 are urban metro), 12 km short of Guangzhou's (which will be at 272 km without counting Guangzhou-Foshan line). Interesting, before June Nanjing was ahead of Shenzhen (Now 3rd in China) in metro length.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 4 is set to open next Wednesday. Initially it will run from Longjiang to Xianlin Hu spanning 33.75 km and 18 stations, an extension across the Yangtze to Zhenzhuquan is already planned for the short-term. Ultimately line 4 should reach the new North station


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Nanjing subway Line 4 starts trial operation
*





























> Trains run on Subway Line 4 in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2017. The 33.8-kilometer subway line started trial operation on Wednesday.


http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/photo/2017-01/18/c_135993628_3.htm


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Grand opening of Line4*

*Photoed by @赵特特爱轨交*
Nanjing Line 4 opened on 18th, Jan, 2017.


















Xianlin Hu Sta. is the only elevated station of line 4.


























The light purple color of the interior is really makes passengers comfortable 



























Both topological map and proportional map posted in the station.









29 sets of 6-B trains running on the route. Hope it will not be overcrowded in the future.....


















He took a selfee by the window.









The strip map shown the future transfer station, but currently covered by the stickers .


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Xianlin Hu, the terminus of line 4, is not that far from Jingtian Lu at the end of line 2. IIRC line S5, or Nanjing-Yangzhou line, is planned to go from Jingtian Lu to Xianlin Hu and onwards to Yangzhou, I would start that line in Xianlin Hu and extend line 2 there.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/me...ns-nanjing-metro-communications-contract.html

*Siemens wins Nanjing metro communications contract*
06 Feb 2017










CHINA: Nanjing Metro has awarded Siemens a contract to supply its Trainguard MT automatic train protection for Line S9 of the Nanjing metro.

CBTC, CCTV and passenger information data will be transferred using an LTE network supplied by TD-Tech, a company jointly owned by Nokia and Huawei

...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

FYI Line S9 was previously planned as the second phase of line S1, but they split the section to Gaochun. There is also line S7, which extends line S1 beyond Lukou airport to Lishui. All three lines will have the same color in the maps and trains, and I won't be surprised if they run through services between all three (In that case, trains terminating at Lukou airport would be line S1, those continuing to Lishui would be line S7, and those heading to Gaochun would be line S9).

Once line S9 is complete, Gaochun station will be more than 120 km away _in a straight line_ from Jinniu Hu at the end of line S8! And that line is planned to continue into Tianchang in Chuzhou, Anhui.

And while I'm at it, here is a map of the planned network by 2022:


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

est length?


----------



## Arizoner (Jan 27, 2017)

Seems good


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Near ZhonghuaMen Sta.*

Photoed by *@稗田阿訇*


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

One thing I've observed is that with the distance-based fares some trips can actually become cheaper when a new line opens. This happened in Nanjing when line 4 opened, as explained over at Ditiezu up to 43 relations between stations on line 2 East of (and including) Jinma Lu and stations North of (and including) Gulou and Jimingsi (this includes the entire line S8 or Nanjing-Tianchang line) saw their fares lowered by one yuan.

A short explanation of how this works: Imagine a 3 km long line 1 running straight from A to B and a 4 km long line 2 running straight and at a right angle to line 1 from B to C. The fare is 2 yuan for trips up to 6 km and 3 yuan for longer trips. Thus, the trip from A to C, which is 7 km long, would cost 3 yuan. Then line 3 opens, running straight from A to C. The trip is now 5 km long and costs 2 yuan, cheaper than before. This applies to all metros all over China (and elsewhere with a distance-based faring), not just Nanjing.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ma'anshan Metro Line 1 will connect with Nanjing Metro Line S2










Source


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Considering that line 8 is planned to run all the way to Tongjing (which is right by the Jiangsu-Anhui border), that would mean line S2 would be a short shuttle between the Nanjing and Ma'anshan metro systems, unless they replace part of line 8 with line S2 like they did with other suburban lines.

Also, Ma'anshan metro plans includes several additional lines in the long term, including line 4 to Mingjue on line S9 (the Gaochun line, formerly planned as part of line S1 which is now solely the airport line).


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hexi Tramway:


Hexi Tram XC01-004 (Nanjing tram) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


Hexi Tram XC01-004 (Nanjing tram) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


Hexi Tram XC01-004 (Nanjing tram) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


Hexi Tram XC01-004 (Nanjing tram) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


Hexi Tram XC01-005 (Nanjing tram) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


Hexi Tram XC01-005 (Nanjing tram) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I mostly do metro openings and normally overlook tram lines, but that is not the case here. The Qilin tram line (UrbanRail has misspelled it, probably from Google translator, neither "ki" nor "rin" happens in pinyin) is expected to open sometime in August. It runs from Maqun station on line 2, at first East before turning Southwest, spanning 15 stops over 9.1 km. In the long term metro line 12 will also run through the area. A third tram line, running the length of Jiangxin island (in this case 洲 _zhou_ means island, not continent), is scheduled to start construction soon for an opening in 2020. A fourth tram line, running along the old railway tracks between Nanjing and Nanjing West stations, is planned.

As for metro lines, only suburban ones are scheduled to open in the short term: Both the Gaochun (line S9, formerly part of line S1) and the He county (line S3, ending at Gaojiachong before crossing into Anhui for the time being) lines are expected by the end of this year, while the Lishui line (Line S7) is scheduled for the end of 2018. After that no new metro openings will take place until 2021.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Train Collection*

*Photoed by @金陵上空的鹰*

Line 1









Line 2









Line 3









Line 10









Line S8









Line S1









Line 4


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*Dynamic Testing of Nanjing Metro Line S7 trains.*

4 car B size with a similar design to the trains on Lines 4, S1 and S8

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk3Njg3ODgzNg==.html?spm=a2hzp.8244740.0.0


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line S3 will open in mid-November.

http://news.nanjing.fang.com/open/26873464.html

Connections will be provided at Nanjing South Railway Station (lines 1/3/S1), Youfangqiao (line 2) and Pingliangdajie / Wuhoujie (Hexin tram).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Qilin tram has opened, connecting to Maqun station on the subway (line 2).
































































source: http://www.sohu.com/a/201337456_124714










source: https://baike.baidu.com/item/南京麒麟有轨电车


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The Qilin tram. It is the second tram line in Nanjing, after the Hexi line (And I first knew about the Qilin line when the Hexi one was about to open). It has 13 stops over 9 km. In the future metro line 12 will run beneath it, also ending at Maqun (but extending past Shiyang Lu to Cuipingshan on line S1).

A third tram line, running the length of Jiangxin island, is now on the preparation works stage. There is also a second Hexi line proposed.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It is rumored line S3, also known as Nanjing-He county intercity line, will open on November 18. Regardless if it's true or not, what it's sure is the line won't reach He county yet, ending at Gaojiachong just before the Anhui border.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> It is rumored line S3, also known as Nanjing-He county intercity line, will open on November 18. Regardless if it's true or not, what it's sure is the line won't reach He county yet, ending at Gaojiachong just before the Anhui border.


The stations look just about ready; it will almost certainly open this month.









https://baike.baidu.com/item/高家冲站









https://baike.baidu.com/item/桥林新城站









https://baike.baidu.com/item/双垅站









https://baike.baidu.com/item/马骡圩站









https://baike.baidu.com/item/铁心桥站


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line S3 has not yet opened; it may or may not open by end of year.


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

While we wait for the opening, I've updated my Nanjing Metro map with the new S3 Line (Chinese Version Here)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

So the first phase of line S3, or Nanjing-He county line, is opening tomorrow Wednesday. So many railways are opening on December 6, I counted 3 metro lines and a high-speed one. One would expect a late month opening, but it seems they are moving away from them.


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

*Automated Nanjing Metro Line 7 a first for Jiangsu Province*

Source: The Nanjinger

On November 29, construction for Nanjing Metro Line 7 started. As the first fully automated unmanned metro line in Jiangsu province, Line 7 is expected to be completed and open for public use by the end of 2021.

Project Engineer for Nanjing Metro Line 7, Liu Jiangtao, explained to reporters that the entire line will utilize the "cut and cover" method of constructing tunnels, whereby a deep trench is dug into the ground, that is later covered up after the tunnel has been installed. This way of building metro lines is vastly cheaper than full-scale tunneling. The only exception shall be where the line is required to go through Qingliangshan, where the hilly terrain means that there is no other option than to tunnel through.

Running in a northeast-southwest direction, Line 7 will be approximately 35 kilometers long, with 27 stations, including interchanges with lines 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 13 and S3. Of those presently in existence, Line 7 will link with Line 2 at Mochouhu, Line 3 at Wutangguangchang and Line 10 at Zhongsheng.


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

> *A New Intercity Line S3 Opens in Nanjing*
> _…and joins the other two S1 and S8_
> 
> Thanks to the brand new S3 Intercity line people living in the South-Western side of Nanjing’s Jiangnin District, and in Anuhi’s He County (a.k.a. Hexian, 和县) from today on will feel more connected than ever to Nanjing.
> ...


https://medium.com/kimchi-media/a-new-intercity-line-s3-opens-in-nanjing-8e5cfc8ae26f (my article  )


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

CNGL said:


> So the first phase of line S3, or Nanjing-He county line, is opening tomorrow Wednesday. So many railways are opening on December 6, I counted 3 metro lines and a high-speed one. One would expect a late month opening, but it seems they are moving away from them.


Is S3 opened?
Also, you said '3 metro lines' - I know for Nanjing and circle line in Chengdu! Which one is the third one?

Ghostpoet


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Ghostpoet said:


> Is S3 opened?
> Also, you said '3 metro lines' - I know for Nanjing and circle line in Chengdu! Which one is the third one?
> 
> Ghostpoet


probably Hefei metro line 2.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Ghostpoet said:


> Is S3 opened?
> Also, you said '3 metro lines' - I know for Nanjing and circle line in Chengdu! Which one is the third one?
> 
> Ghostpoet


The third line that opened today is line 2 of nearby Hefei.


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

*Nanjing opens suburban metro Line S3*

Source: IRJ | December 06, 2017

Nanjing added a third suburban line to its metro network on December 6 with the start of trial passenger operation on the 37.5km Line S3, which serves the southwest of the city.

The 19-station line starts at Nanjing South Railway Station and runs underground for 14.2km before crossing the Yangtze River on the 1.6km Dashengguan Bridge, one of the world’s largest arch bridges, which it shares with the Beijing - Shanghai high-speed line. The line then continues along the west bank of the river to reach the terminus at Gaojiachong.

The line is equipped with 1.5kV dc overhead electrification and services are operated by a fleet of 24 six-car Type B trains supplied by CRRC Nanjing Puzhen.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*photos of S3 stations*





















































































































































































Source: http://idyllicmetropolis.blogspot.com/2017/11/weekly-report-issue-3.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*S9*

The S9 will open in a few months. This one will connect to the S1 at its penultimate station, Xiangyulunan. A cross-platform transfer will be provided at Xiangyulunan for passengers continuing on to Nanjing South. Airport-bound S9 passengers will need to change platforms at Xiangyulunan.

The alignment is elevated, though one of the stations is partially underground. Some of the stations are in sparsely populated rural districts. Gaochun station is on the north end of the densely populated Gaochun district and will probably see sizable ridership. The yard is just north of the Gaochun station.

Some photos:









http://www.sohu.com/a/202581503_350008









http://www.sohu.com/a/202581503_350008









http://www.sohu.com/a/202581503_350008

This is an interesting seating arrangements; I don't believe any of the other Nanjing suburban lines use this, as I think they all have seating along the sides of the trains as is typical in subways.









http://www.sohu.com/a/202581503_350008









http://www.sohu.com/a/202581503_350008

The most dramatic feature is where the train will cross the middle of Shiju Lake in the median of a highway bridge:









http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20171205/1512461320213.shtml









http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20171205/1512461320213.shtml









http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20171205/1512461320213.shtml









http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20171205/1512461320213.shtml









http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20171205/1512461320213.shtml









http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20171205/1512461320213.shtml

Gaochun terminus:









http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20171205/1512461320213.shtml









http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20171205/1512461320213.shtml

After S9 opens, Nanjing will have 5 urban subway lines, 4 suburban metro lines and 2 trams. 

And then S7 will open, which will also involve S1 being extended one station past the airport (the new station will likely be called something along the lines of "Airport East"). S7 is currently under construction.









http://www.sohu.com/a/193815460_349951


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

According to local media, both S3 and S9 are now in test operation.










http://english.jschina.com.cn/23261/201712/t20171206_4907572.shtml


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I really like those white panels with those stylized tree designs and Chinese signs.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

More photos of S9, which may open this week



















source: http://idyllicmetropolis.blogspot.com/2017/12/weekly-report-12.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

S7 and S9 open 2017.12.30

http://idyllicmetropolis.blogspot.com/2017/12/s.html


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Continuing with the year end round of openings, this time I decided to do today's tour now (early in the morning in China). We'll have yet another day of this...

Nanjing is putting into operation line S9, the second phase of the Nanjing-Gaochun line (and as such it was formerly considered part of line S1). The line runs from Xiangyu Lu Nan to Gaochun over 51.7 km with only 6 stations, meaning there is an average of 8.62 km between stations. The line cross right through the middle of Shijiu lake. Gaochun is 78.3 km away from Nanjing South station and 147.2 km away from Jinniuhu at the end of line S8, now that is something. I'm not sure if there are longer metro journeys anywhere in the world. I'm also not sure if there is through service from line S9 to line S1, but I wouldn't be surprised if they do so.

Nanjing metro is now 346.5 km long (counting both urban and suburban lines), thus becoming the 4th longest metro network in China and the 6th longest in the world, just ahead of Moscow (by less than a km!) and behind either New York City or Guangzhou (again thanks to that Guangzhou-Foshan line I count as Foshan but others count as Guangzhou).

Line S7 to Lishui will open on the first half of 2018.


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

*Line S9 Opens!*



> *Nanjing Intercity Line S9 Starts Operation*
> _And joins lines S3 and 4 as the new lines opened this year_
> 
> Every year right at the end of December we see an explosion of new metro lines opening in China: 2017 is the first year for Nanjing to participate in such tradition.
> ...


Source (My Article  )


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> I'm also not sure if there is through service from line S9 to line S1, but I wouldn't be surprised if they do so.


It doesn't seem interlining is contemplated, but there is a cross-platform transfer for passengers traveling in the same direction.

https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/翔宇路南站


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ It makes more sense to provide through service between S7 and S1


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

^speaking of which, 5 months later... Line S7 is undergoing dynamic testing. Note the through operation with Line S1.

Posted by luoxingyang000


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ more photos









https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180507A1DLJS00?refer=spider









http://www.1661.org/fangchan/32107.html









https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180507A1DLJS00?refer=spider


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

saiho said:


> ^speaking of which, 5 months later... Line S7 is undergoing dynamic testing. Note the through operation with Line S1.


For the non Chinese speakers out there, airport line will run the full length of S7+S1 with 6 car trains. The 4 car trains will provide just the local service outside of the airport (doesn't interline to Nanjing South)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cal_t said:


> For the non Chinese speakers out there, airport line will run the full length of S7+S1 with 6 car trains. The 4 car trains will provide just the local service outside of the airport (doesn't interline to Nanjing South)


Does this mean that all S1 trains will continue past the airport onto the S7?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Given line S1 was named as the first phase of the Nanjing-Gaochun line, and not of the Nanjing-Lishui one, I thought line S1 would feature through service not to line S7 (which goes to Lishui) but to line S9 (which actually goes to Gaochun). I also read line 6 will feature through service to line S1 (this doesn't surprise me, though, as line S1 was carved out of line 6), although I don't know if trains will run all the way from Qixiashan at the North end of line 6 to Wuxiangshan at the South end of line S7.

Line S7, running from Pukou Jichang (i.e. airport) to Wuxiangshan over 30.9 km with only 10 stations (thus more of a commuter rail line than of a metro line), is expected to open at the end of this month. Test runs have concluded already.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Line S7, running from Pukou Jichang (i.e. airport) to Wuxiangshan over 30.9 km with only 10 stations (thus more of a commuter rail line than of a metro line), is expected to open at the end of this month. Test runs have concluded already.


S7 doesn't begin at the airport but at the next stop - KONGGANGXINCHENGJIANGNING Station.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Does this mean that all S1 trains will continue past the airport onto the S7?


Yes


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> KONGGANGXINCHENGJIANGNING Station.


Much like in Tianjin, it seems they don't know the Roman script uses spaces in order not to be too heavy to read. Also, it uses two forms of the same characters, and all-caps has since came to denote yelling. Thus, I write the name of that station as Konggang Xincheng Jiangning.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

edit


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

En ... SND Tram must be in Suzhou, right? 
I first assumed this is the Qilin Tram of Nanjing approachin Maqun station, but the tram looks different ...


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Dr.Dennis.Deng said:


> En ... SND Tram must be in Suzhou, right?
> I first assumed this is the Qilin Tram of Nanjing approachin Maqun station, but the tram looks different ...


Yes I thought this was the Suzhou forum, time for me to go to bed.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

What I actually wanted to post on the Nanjing forum, more Line S7 Line pictures.

Posted by shidayie


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

So empty.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Of course it is, it's under testing.


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

*Intercity Line S7 Opens in Nanjing*


> Thanks to the new line all Nanjingers now have a easy way to reach Nanjing’s Lishui district.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.metromap.city/blog/intercity-line-s7-opens-in-nanjing/


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Line S7 is officially opened
2018年5月26日，南京地铁S7号线（宁溧城际）正式开通


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like the pink color :grass:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line S3 pictures

Posted by Tytytytyty


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

New trams for the Qilin Line

Posted by 盐田站


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Dingjiazhuang station under construction (line 7)










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dingjiazhuang_station_under_construction.jpg


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjing Broke a ridership record on September 30 with 4.02 million trips.

Breakdown by line from Nanjing Metro official Weibo

Line 1: 1.154 Million
Line 2: 953,000
Line 3: 1.011 Million
Line 4: 257,000
Line 10: 210,000 
Line S1: 122,000
Line S3: 94,000
Line S7: 20,000 
Line S8: 154,000
Line S9: 27,000


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It has been reported the Western extension of line 2 has started construction. This extension from Youfangqiao to Yuzui is expected to open in 2021. A few other lines are slated to start soon, apparently in China metro lines have to go through EIS twice, and the second time it means construction is starting soon.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> It has been reported the Western extension of line 2 has started construction. This extension from Youfangqiao to Yuzui is expected to open in 2021. A few other lines are slated to start soon, apparently in China metro lines have to go through EIS twice, and the second time it means construction is starting soon.


What about line S6? It's supposed to connect to line 2 and the tram at Maqun station. I have read it is supposed to start construction this year, but I am not sure if this has happened yet.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Given line S1 was named as the first phase of the Nanjing-Gaochun line, and not of the Nanjing-Lishui one, I thought line S1 would feature through service not to line S7 (which goes to Lishui) but to line S9 (which actually goes to Gaochun). I also read line 6 will feature through service to line S1 (this doesn't surprise me, though, as line S1 was carved out of line 6), although I don't know if trains will run all the way from Qixiashan at the North end of line 6 to Wuxiangshan at the South end of line S7.
> 
> Line S7, running from Pukou Jichang (i.e. airport) to Wuxiangshan over 30.9 km with only 10 stations (thus more of a commuter rail line than of a metro line), is expected to open at the end of this month. Test runs have concluded already.



Line 6 will start construction in the first half of 2019. Construction will last 54 months.

There may be through services with Line S1, which itself has some trains interlining onto Line S7. Still not clear if there will be trains doing the whole 6-->S1-->S7 route.

http://jsnews.jschina.com.cn/hxms/201811/t20181106_2022717.shtml


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

A few days ago a 2 station extension to line S8, from Taishan Xincun to Daqiao, started construction. This is related to the line 11 project, the line on the left bank of the Yangtze river, which is still on the paperwork phase but is expected to start construction soon. The line will be further extended in both directions: another line entirely on the left bank of the "Long river" (_Changjiang_, the Chinese name of the Yangtze), line 15, is in the long term plans and line S8 may be extended by another two stations to link with it. At the other end planning has begun to extend the line from Jinniuhu into Anhui (hence the alternate name of line S8, Nanjing-Tianchang line).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line S9 running over the Shijiu Lake

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av30832201


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

2018.12.21 - construction works begin on Line S6 to Jurong









http://njfang.chinaso.com/zx/detail/20181214/1000200032977481544776885785692823_1.html









http://www.ls114.cn/thread-440353-1-1.html


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently Line S4 (Ningchu Intercity Railway) will start construction by the end of this year (Dec 30). This will serve the northwest suburbs of Nanjing and Chuzhou City, Anhui Province. The line is rumored to be using 4 car intercity style type A trains with express and local stopping patterns (think Chengdu Line 18 or Guangzhou Line 18/22) 

Posted by 泰达硅谷


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line S9 over Shijiu Lake by 橘涂初四


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line S6 progress posted by budnddrz


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*On December 31, 2020, the total passenger volume of Nanjing Metro was 4.219 million, breaking the record* of 4.15 million on April 4, 2019. Among them :

L1 : 1,247,000
L2 : 1,039,000
L3 : 995,000
L4 : 281,000
L10 : 228,000
S1 : 127,000
S3 : 124,000
S7 : 16,000
S8 : 139,000
S9 : 23,000
4 Lines hit new records : 1, 4,10 and S3


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ztcztcztc23333


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 7 trains which just seem to be the same model as the Line 4 trains. By 4LCA-2138


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

saiho said:


> Line 7 trains which just seem to be the same model as the Line 4 trains. By 4LCA-2138


I would have mistaken it for a L3 train! The colour is too similar!


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line S6 posted by yangxdfree


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line S2 (Ningma Intercity) initial section construction posted by 南京地铁S2号线


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@saiho, which subway line is this?
















Nanjing__南京__China


Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西商务区 by 晓_荷 on 500px by 晓_荷 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line S6 posted by 842去泉水


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line S6 will open in December

Baishuiqiao Station














Category:Baishuiqiao Station - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


















Category:Baishuiqiao Station - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org





Qilinmen station

















File:麒麟门站1A号口20211003 01.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


















Category:Qilinmen Station - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

South Extension of Line 2 posted by qdm0406


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@saiho, @little universe, @A Chicagoan, I like subway stations in the middle of nothing, because it can have huge developments


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 11 started construction on November 30. The first line located entirely on the left (nominally North, in Nanjing more like West) bank of the Yangtze, on its 1st phase it will run from Puzhou Lu to Malouwei, with 19 stations on a 26.7 km route. In a future phase it will get extended North to Getang. Former plans showed it running all the way to Luhe (n.b.: not _Liuhe_), but that was replaced by line S8.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Just two days after Wuhan passed the 400 km mark, Nanjing is doing the same, mainly thanks to a new suburban line in what is the first opening in over 3 years (no new lines or extensions had opened since line S7 was put into service in late May 2018). Line S6, also known as Nanjing-Jurong line, connects Maqun on line 2 to Jurong in the namesake district of Zhenjiang (not to be confused with nearby Zhejiang province), with 13 stations on its 43.6 km route. In addition, line 2 has been extended from Youfangqiao to Yuzui, adding 5.4 km and 4 stations to the line, and rendering the Hexi tram line somewhat redundant (however, the tram takes a different route, unlike what happens in Dalian).


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

A have one question?? Will be new line S4 connect with metro lines 3. In the middel of nowhere it stops.



















*Here in no connection with Nanjing metro








*


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line S8 has been extended South from Taishan Xincun to Changjiang Daqiao Bei (which unsurprisingly is located at the left bank of the First Yangtze River Bridge), adding another 2.1 km and 2 stations. This was done so line S8 can directly connect to the U/C line 11 once the latter opens in 2026. A further two station extension is planned to connect the line to the also planned line 15, while at the other end there are no known plans to extend the line into Tianchang, Chuzhou, Anhui (despite an alternate name of the line being Nanjing-Tianchang intercity railway).


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

S3 commuter rail line nanjing 








by 李玉杰 on 500px


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful bridge.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> What a beautiful bridge.


this bridge is awesome because the side lanes run the S3 line and central lanes run the road


----------

